# best large capacity 22lr mags?



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

what are the best large capacity 22lr magazines for the RUGER 10/22?

i have read that some are finiky and break 
so what is a good reliable
25 rounder and
a 50 round mag?


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I've got a 30 round clip mad by Eagle that works nicely.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I have used the Butler Creek 25-shot mags for years. 
Good stuff.


----------

